# General > Recipes >  pineapple cake

## scoobs

anyone got a recipe for a pineapple cake. thanks.

----------


## Commore

Upside down pineapple cake, or pineapple tart type cakes, whatcha looking for?
 ::

----------


## scoobs

its dried pineapple that you use in it, a bit like a maderia cake, maybe i should just try maderia cake recipe and put the pineapple in it.

----------


## Commore

> its dried pineapple that you use in it, a bit like a maderia cake, maybe i should just try maderia cake recipe and put the pineapple in it.


Nope, never made one with dried pineapple, but found this http://cheah2009.blogspot.com/2009/1...ream-cake.html
and my mouth is watering, and I am thinking about starting baking,right now,

Out the window with the diet!  ::

----------


## scoobs

that one does look lovely, may give it a try, thanks.

----------

